
The Ultimate Patent Troll Patent: Get Sued When You File A Patent - Mithrandir
http://www.conceivablytech.com/4823/business/the-ultimate-patent-troll-patent-get-sued-when-you-file-a-patent/
======
kprobst
This looks like a software-based system to manage IP, sensational headline
notwithstanding.

~~~
flashgordon
Given that most software patents are titled "an apparatus to <do X>", I
wouldnt be surprised even if someone managed patents manually would be
considered in the same umbrella!

------
Vivtek
Surely this...

